# New photos of my bunch~



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll grab photos of the long haired group another time.

Hwin, himalayan doe (though, I was told she carries tri-colour, so would she be c^e/ ?? Caspian is apparently the same)








She was the mouse that I almost lost last week, and whose cage mate did die. See how much brighter she looks? 

Caspian, himalayan buck. He's getting so big <3

















My black tan girls, who have almost doubled in size <3 Around 6 weeks now.

Hester









Cicely









My pet store dove tan girl, Lucy.









And my black tan buck, Edward.

























They're all getting so big!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

GASP! They're all SO gorgeous! Those tans!! <3


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Love the himalayans


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks~

I love tans <3 The black are just so smart looking, though I'd also love to get some blues, to see where I could got with them.

I have a soft spot for pointed varieties, so again, I'd love more siamese and himalayan. Going to try breeding some blue varieties there, too, because I personally like blue points. As it is, I'm particularly pleased with how Caspian is turning out, and Hwin is so sweet natured.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, such wonderful black tans you have! :love
It's such an impressive variety


----------



## Radical Mice (Mar 24, 2013)

They are cuties!
I love Caspian and Hwin's coloring


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

It really is, though how on earth I'll be able to tell does apart once I have more, I have no idea. It's hard enough when Cicely and Hester are running around, aha.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, they are beautiful, especially the himalayans.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Caspian still packs a punch, doesn't he. lol That is some mouse.  Tans, done well, always remind me of formal attire. Cicely looks so grand, even at 6 weeks. Glad to hear Hwin is feeling more like herself. Did you get entered in time for Manchester?


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

He's gorgeous and he knows it, haha. Cicely is growing up really nicely, very happy with her.
Not entered yet, but still got this week. Waiting for my voice to come back, aha.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They're lovely!! The tans are to die for.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Ooh, absolutely -lovely-! You have some very pretty mice!


----------

